# Titan x Towhee 2015



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

the repeat Titan x Towhee litter will hopefully become a dream come true Valentines Day 2015. What a perfect day for such a blessing 

The pedigree can be seen at: Pedigree: Titan x Towhee
5 generation: http://k9data.com/fivegen.asp?ID=541502
and just for fun the vertical pedigree: http://k9data.com/verticalpedigree.asp?ID=541502


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Best of luck for a belly full of promising pups & a healthy mama to raise them, I imagine there is a long list of hopeful people lined up for this repeat pairing.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

pick me .... pick me.... I have a special boy ordered up...


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Titan1 said:


> pick me .... pick me.... I have a special boy ordered up...


You're getting a puppy??? 

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Eowyn said:


> You're getting a puppy???
> 
> Congratulations to both of you!


Yep... this time around... I love love love the puppies from the 1st breeding... did I mention I love them???? They are doing all kinds of things from Therapy work, Rally, obedience, field, tracking and dock diving.. and titles already at just over a year...Eyes and heart clearances are coming in good!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Titan1 said:


> Yep... this time around... I love love love the puppies from the 1st breeding... did I mention I love them???? They are doing all kinds of things from Therapy work, Rally, obedience, field, tracking and dock diving.. and titles already at just over a year...Eyes and heart clearances are coming in good!


Well since we haven't seen much of them here on GRF lately (cough cough LOUISIANA) I am happy to hear that.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Here is Phoenix tonight


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

very exciting!!! hoping for lots of healthy babies!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Very excited and happy for you and Titan! 

On a side note...a couple months ago I ordered my 1st Golden's pedigree from AKC. In her 3rd generation she has Polka of Handgem OS x Shenandoah of Stilrovin OD. I spent a lot of time fiddling around on K9 data trying to see if I could find a breeder with that in their lines. Realizing it would be so distant and probably have no impact, I love the idea of a relative of hers irregardless. One with working titles would be icing on the cake! A whole afternoon one day doing that, with no luck...If I look at a 6 generation pedigree for Titan and Towhee I can find them!!! If Titan and Towhee ever become Grandparents I hope you let us know!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Don't want to make this thread about my dog, but just thought I'd share my experience with a Titan x Towhee pup.

Phoenix is a total lovebug. I warn everyone he meets that he will kiss them to death. He seems to be excellent at reading other dogs and interacting in a way they enjoy/tolerate (or just totally leaving them alone). Around the house, Phoenix loves to cuddle up with his favorite stuffed animal. But let him know it's time to work, and he's on fire! He wants to do the right thing, and once you've successfully communicated to him what it is you want, that's what he's going to try to do. He has a beautiful fluffy coat that you don't see on a lot of working lines. He is a friend to all. And above all, he is a total Momma's Boy!

Here he is on his first birthday, his first time in the rally ring. He earned first place with a perfect 100 score 






A picture from November and a picture from October.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank you Jodie 

In light of another thread here on GRF, I would just like to re-iterate that Barb, Mike, Michelle & I have all been keeping up with how these pups have been doing; healthwise, working ability wise and perhaps at least as important, do they have an on/off switch, are they natural 'therapy dogs' and are they well rounded? Do they love people, dogs and working? How are they structurally, do they enjoy field, dock diving, obedience, therapy work? Do they look like agility might be in their future if desired? How are they looking concerning the GRCA standard? Are they athletic, focused and cuddle bunnies?

We decided to repeat since the first litter is so well loved, and all the above questions seem to be answered very well; the pups are doing extremely well in all aspects of training (okay, house breaking did not go as smoothly as it could have for a few), and seem to be every single owners' dog of choice 

Do Titan and Towhee help strengthen each others weaknesses without compromising their strengths? We are very very pleased at how well they complement each other


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

From what I have seen(on FB) the first litter, has turned out to be very nice. Like Michelle said, they are doing all sorts of different sports with success. They seem to be great family members, and are also very good looking.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks Jodie! I sure do love seeing him, so gorgeous and a little angel and hard worker!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

What a fantastic breeding. Huge congrats to anyone who gets one of these pups!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Here's hoping to healthy babies and a healthy easy pregnancy. This sounds like it would be a perfect match for me if only I was ready for another pup for Ella right now.

Good luck!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Those will be awesome puppies. If the timing was not all wrong, I would be on my knees to apply for the privilege of adding one to my crew.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

and because someone  asked, here is an all time favorite picture of my Towhee girl in joyful action :: sedate she is not, fun and lovable she is !!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I am very excited to see these puppies! What fun it it will be to see more Titan Towhee pups out there!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Towhee was delivered to Barb & Mike's loving arms today -- and oh yeah!! She is pregnant  

For anyone counting: 14 more sleeps until her due date.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Towhee is beautiful, I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of her and her little ones.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sounds like a wonderful match up. Phoenix is handsome and a lovely worker.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The entire 1st litter is   



Sally's Mom said:


> Sounds like a wonderful match up. Phoenix is handsome and a lovely worker.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Sunrise said:


> Towhee was delivered to Barb & Mike's loving arms today -- and oh yeah!! She is pregnant
> 
> For anyone counting: 14 more sleeps until her due date.


I completely misread that at first and thought she had her puppies today ahead of schedule. Oops.

Glad you made it there with her. Must be a bit of a relief not having to worry about getting her there closer to the date, especially with more snow on the way.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Time for her to settle and get ready. I bet your so excited to meet the pups!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Funny story!!

We needed to take a ride in the plow truck when Towhee was brought up to Sunfire. She wasn't much into getting her butt into that high truck (she is kind of a wide load) but we made it up the top and she settled in. Then I left after visiting in the plow truck again.

I spoke with Barb yesterday (we had another foot of snow) and apparently Towhee is now getting all excited when she hears the plow truck thinking it is me LOL


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just seeing this now, a big congrats to all who will get these beauties! Sending wishes for a wonderful, uneventful whelping! Cannot wait to see the puppies!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Will today be the day?? 

Ms Towhee kept Barb up last night with barking to go outside - this is negative degree weather with serious snow cover ....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Will today be the day??
> 
> Ms Towhee kept Barb up last night with barking to go outside - this is negative degree weather with serious snow cover ....


Fingers crossed, really looking forward to seeing these beautiful and very special little ones.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The Blizzard Litter!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Someone, who shall remain anonymous, wanted them born yesterday - Friday the 13th. She even had some awesome names picked out.

I feel like I am never going to see the puppies - Towhee's or Faelan's since it just ...won't...stop...snowing ... or warm up enough for the stuff to melt!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Good luck and can't wait to see pictures. These recent litters are going to be snow lovers extraordinaire for sure!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thinking of you all and hoping everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I looked for a finger tapping smiley but there isn't one.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Thinking about Towhee and sending good thoughts for a big, healthy litter :wavey:.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Towhee and blizzards just seem to go together  ! Sending good thoughts for another fantastic, healthy litter.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

We are starting to have concerns ... Towhee will be going in for an ultrasound to see what if any action is needed, probably tomorrow weather permitting.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sending good thoughts for a healthy litter. This is exciting!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I hope the weather holds out for you. Know we're all sending positive thoughts and hoping for the best for Towhee.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

In our thoughts down here in LA. Phoenix sends good wishes kisses to Momma Towhee.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sending many good thoughts your way that there is no cause for alarm....




Sunrise said:


> We are starting to have concerns ... Towhee will be going in for an ultrasound to see what if any action is needed, probably tomorrow weather permitting.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sending good karma.... hopefully they will show up tonight, all healthy and happy. Fingers crossed....


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

From Facebook:

"Sorry to report that it looks like the Titan x Towhee litter is a miss. We are sure she was pregnant, but sometimes things happen. I am sure Titan will go on to have some other great litters."

Towhee is fine though.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Sending good wishes to Towhee.


----------



## Juli (Nov 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear this. I can't imagine the disappointment. Sending healing wishes and love to all.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So, so sorry to see the news. Such a sad development for Sharon, Michelle, Barb and those anxiously waiting for one of the pups.


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta (Dec 15, 2014)

Aww, too bad!!! Sorry to hear!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh how sad for them...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Beyond crushed....


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

That's terrible.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh my goodness -- I am so sorry to hear this. You must all be so disappointed.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

So sad to read this.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending good wishes to Towhee. I am sorry, yes sometimes things happen on the way we don't like it but now the most important thing is that sweet Towhee is fine.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So sad- very sorry to hear this sad news


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this, but so glad to hear that Towhee is okay. What a disappointment.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Breeding is so much harder than anyone explains before you do it- magic offsets the loss but just barely!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm so sorry, sending kind thoughts for comfort your way. It's good to hear that Towhee is fine.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read this heartbreaking post.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, this is so sad. I'm sorry. I'm glad Towhee is okay. Poor girl.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Saddened by the loss of what could have been, but am happy to hear Ms Towhee is healthy & I'm betting ready for the snow plow to return her back home.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read this.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Sending lots of good supportive thoughts, while also sharing the sadness.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ultrasound and initial exam show Towhee to be okay!! 

UTI testing and palpitation still to be done but so far, so good for Towhee at least. 

So very sad for everyone who was so looking forward to a puppy.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

So very sorry, but also happy to hear Miss Towhee is doing okay.......Hugs to all those who were anxiously awaiting a new bundle of fluff....


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this disappointing news, but so very relieved Miss Towhee is healthy and well.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I just saw this today. Started with the first page with the exciting news and went to page two and then jumped to the last page thinking will see puppy pictures.

I am so very sorry.


----------



## MustLoveGoldens (Sep 13, 2014)

I am so sorry about this heartbreaking news. 
The most important thing is that Towhee is ok. Hopefully she can home to you soon.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm also very sorry for all, and very glad to hear that Towhee is doing good. Hoping you have her back home with you and your gang soon.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Posted twice.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Towhee's home !!

As a precaution, Towhee had a fairly complete physical and her uterus, abdomen and chest all came back clean via ultrasound and physical examination - some urine sample results will take a few days but it looks like Towhee is healthy if somewhat porky right now. 

What a scare while scrambling to make sure Towhee was all right and her signs of pregnancy weren't masking a serious medical issue.

But she is fine and playing with Faelan and Brady as well as reclaiming 'her' doggie bed and 'her' spot on the couch !


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Towhee's home !!
> 
> As a precaution, Towhee had a fairly complete physical and her uterus, abdomen and chest all came back clean via ultrasound and physical examination - some urine sample results will take a few days but it looks like Towhee is healthy if somewhat porky right now.
> 
> ...


That is awesome news Sharon .. So glad our girly is just fine!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

So happy that Towhee is fine and back to her normal self!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

wow what a relief. Sad about no pups but Towhee is what matters most!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, to close out this thread ...

We learned today the probable cause of the lost litter. 

Towhee will be on the antibiotic Baytril for 30 days and she should be 100%. A bacterial infection showed up in her test results. How she contracted it will remain a mystery but it is treatable and she should be just fine.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Glad to hear that she's okay. It's upsetting about no puppies, but it's great that Miss Towhee is okay.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so glad that she is going to be fine. You did and you are doing all the best for your girl. Sorry it was not the happy ending like we were all looking forward to read here.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Im glad that Miss Towhee will be okay. That is the most important!


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

I just now learned about this. Will Towhee be able to have a litter with 
Titan at a later time. As an owner of one of the puppies from the first litter, I would be so sorry that a subsequent litter would not be possible. Rusty is turning out to be a fantastic dog. I made a huge investment to make a good life for him and its been worth it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks Door  How is Rusty??

Yes, now that we know what the problem was we are planning to have Towhee checked at least once for the infection, possibly before breeding or possibly mid pregnancy or both depending on what the repro vets suggests.

She is currently undergoing a 30 day course of Baytril for a bacterial infection that she was somehow exposed to and can cause loss of pregnancy (or infertility) among other things. 

A repeat breeding will depend on her repro vet giving her a clean bill of health and being of the opinion that she has a good chance for having a successful pregnancy. 

Her uterus and general health are are very good so...

So - short answer is yes, we are hopeful the breeding can be repeated and if so, she will be closely monitored and put back on Baytril (safe for pregnancies) if needed.


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

If Towhee can have another litter, whoever gets one of the puppys will be very pleased.
Rusty is a treasure. Jody's earlier description of Phoenix is a carbon copy of Rusty. Couldn't have described him better.


----------

